# Property-Datei für Web Start



## CelikBlek (13. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer sagen wie ich ein Property-File in Web Start benutzen kann? Habe folgende Dateistruktur.
+images
++splash.jpg
+myProgram.jar
+launch.jnlp
+index.html
+myProperties.properties

Wie kann ich Properties aus myProperties Datei lesen? Wie sind die Pfadangaben usw.? Das Programm wird über Tomcat verteilt, d. h. alle Dateien liegen in Deployverzeichnis in Tomcat.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## maki (13. Aug 2009)

Steck doch deine .properties Datei in die jar, dann ist sie im Classpath.


----------



## CelikBlek (13. Aug 2009)

Ja würde gehen. Aber ich wollte es editieren können ohne es neu kompilieren bzw. verpacken zu müssen.


----------

